# ESL Teacher/Electrician info (Melbourne)



## tigris330 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi there,

I've been researching for hours on both this forum and the internet in general, and I just can't find the info I'm looking for. My questions are about my partner's and my job, and how it works out in Australia (specifically Melbourne)

Electrician:

What sort of salary do electricians get in Victoria - A Grade license + 10 years experience

ESL Teacher

Through my research I found that the best place to teach English as a foreign language is in a TAFE, but it is still unclear to me what sort of qualifications you need. I have a B.A in English and a Masters in English + 4 years experience in the field. I will do a CELTA before going to Australia. I've heard mention of a Cert IV, but isn't it like a CELTA? Do you have to have this or is a CELTA considered to be an equivalent qualification?

Secondly, is it wiser to re-train rather than try and be an ESL teacher in Melbourne? (I'm sort of tired of just doing casual work, and would love a stable, full time job with the usual benefits - holiday leave, sick leave etc.)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

